# [New Zealand NR] Square 1 average: 19.03



## tx789 (Mar 19, 2017)

Done at SNZ Southern. Beating Dene's old NR from 2010.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 19, 2017)

rip dene
this definitely has a LOT of room for improvement though


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2017)

Boi get a qiyi squan


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Boi get a qiyi squan



I think it is...


----------



## tx789 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Boi get a qiyi squan



It is a Cubicle Square 1.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2017)

tx789 said:


> It is a Cubicle Square 1.


Oh. I'm dumb. Ignore that post lol


----------

